# Clifford, the big red dog



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This sweet handsome boy is Clifford (Arreau's You Gotta Move) son of our Betty-Jo and Angus. Clifford has come back to us after some serious drama with his original owners. We heard he had all kinds of issues, which, in six weeks back, have not presented in any way, shape or form. He is very much the perfect family pet. Cliffie will be re-homed once he finishes obedience classes and we evaluate a few homes close enough to bring him back for playdates and with the promise if his new family holidays, that he will only be boarded with us. He is living with my co-owner Deb (Trillium here) as he was whelped and reared with her. Her family took him on a day trip to Niagara and got some sweet photos of him. Forgive the whacky topknot! They clipped over his eyes.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta love the "Big Red Dog!"


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Clifford is beautiful. I couldn't imagine someone giving up a dog short of having a real family disaster nor could I imagine a well-adjusted poodle presenting "problems" in one situation that somehow conveniently disappear or are non-existent once removed from that situation. That would tell me that the problem was not necessarily the dog. I'm not sure what that family's personal situation was and I don't know about everyone else on the forum, but of all the poodles we've ever had, not one has ever presented behavioral or other types of problems that we couldn't deal with. Every dog is different with a unique personality (as is true with any human child) and yes they sometimes do things that are a little quirky and even annoying but those are the kinds of things you have to expect, prepare for, and take in stride when you invest in any breed, especially a poodle. 

Our very first poodle was a black standard. He was beautiful and sweet but he also suffered from petty mal seizures his entire life. Eventually, when he got to a certain age the frequency of those seizures really began to effect his mind. He would sometimes stand there and just urinate all over the floor as if he forgot where he was or who he was with. He also started growling at all of us, a lot. He was about 10 or 11 at this point. Towards the end, he started nipping at us which is something he never would have dreamed of doing throughout his entire life until that point (close to when we lost him). Whatever was going on obviously had a dramatic effect on his brain. The breeder at the time was also very irresponsible and since it was our very first dog we probably didn't do as much homework as we would today and didn't necessarily check the lines. But even then, there's no guarantee.

Our dog Annabelle who we lost back in 2013 had Addison's Disease from the time she was about 3, and never even made it to her 7th birthday. We also adored her and she us. We didn't get her until she was about 5 months old at which point she had been freaked out by something prior to her coming to us (we're thinking an abusive handler who we learned was an alcoholic or something). She was always a more nervous girl and even with how we treated her, that streak of nerves could never quite disappear. Again, it's something you have to deal with.

Anyway, I apologize for digressing in this topic. Clifford is very pretty and he seems like a boy who loves life. I hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Clifford has a literal fan club! So many people follow his photos and have expressed interest in him on Facebook. He has wriggled his way into our hearts and it is going to be extremely difficult to let him go. We have a number of families not far from us who are VERY interested in becoming his forever family, but we are treating this with kid gloves, wanting to be absolutely certain that his next home is his last and gloriously happy home. He has been such a pleasant surprise. He moved back in bag and baggage and has not had a dramatic moment. He was clearly under socialized, and was not over joyed his first couple of times in Petsmart, but now his tail is up and he is confident and happy. I think Clifford's only problem is he knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that he was not loved. And now, as in the story book, this boy may grow to be ten feet tall as he is showered with love from the people he lives with and the people he meets.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I seriously love this boy. He is just so sweet. We are going to miss him like crazy when he goes to his forever home. He is a love on 4 paws


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is so obvious how much your entire family loves him Trillium! Thank you for being such a positive force in his life! I loved meeting him again and seeing what a handsome, well balanced lad he is and how much he adores all of you- four footed and two footed. Sweet young man.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Cherie. I could tell Clifford loved meeting you too. I got a laugh out of the fact his mom was teaching him that you must be kissed on sight. One of these days you might be able to come to my home and keep your makeup on but I wouldn't count on it anytime soon lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It always hurts my heart when I hear of a dog not truly loved! Especially one that seems to clearly love being loved! I am glad you are taking the time to be absolutely sure of his next home & that you will be monitoring his future ! 

P.S. I watched Clifford the Big Red Dog many times when my G-Kids were little!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a handsome boy! Im sure that he is going to find the perfect family to love and cherish him like he deserves.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

What a handsome guy! I hope he gets his forever family soon!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

He looks like he did very well on his field trip, very calm but interested.

Some photoshop whiz here needs to put him in with a pic of Chagall and do we have a bulldog on the board? How funny would that be on his FB page?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks like a love! I hope he finds the right family to appreciate him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ApricotsRock said:


> He looks like he did very well on his field trip, very calm but interested.
> 
> Some photoshop whiz here needs to put him in with a pic of Chagall and do we have a bulldog on the board? How funny would that be on his FB page?


Not quite sure I understand.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Not quite sure I understand.












Clifford's friends on the TV show are a bulldog named T-Bone and a purple poodle in a continental cut named Cleo :biggrin:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Clifford looks like he'd be total FUN!!! Cherie, I'm an ex-London gal and if I were closer, I would throw my name on the list too! Good luck Clifford...I think Chanter would love you!


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Such a handsome pup. So happy to hear he is leaving his past behind. Best wishes for his future.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sophie anne said:


> Clifford's friends on the TV show are a bulldog named T-Bone and a purple poodle in a continental cut named Cleo :biggrin:


Ahhhh...been a while since my kids were little and we had cartoons on. That is adorable!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oops sorry, watched way too much Clifford when DD was little. Loved that show!

I just thought that Chagal would be a good stand in for Clio.

Thank you Sophie for coming to my rescue!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I am so confused as to how he could have been unloved in his first home?....That just doesn't make sense to me in my world. Why have a dog, just to be cruel to it...geez.

If we lived close to you I would be trying to get my name on the forever home too


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Boy, he's gorgeous! It's wonderful that he found his way back to his "origins" rather than be dumped in a shelter.

Were I in your neck of the woods I would be beating down your door to have him!

Hope that you share his forever family story with us once they are chosen.

Clifford, the big red dog, is just stunning!

Viking Queen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Clifford went to his second night of obedience classes last night and did beautifully! The trainer is also a certified behaviourist and she has been evaluating him and says not one thing we were told about him is true. He is calm, well adjusted, smart as a whip and a happy soul. He is going to meet his first potential family next week. He and Trillium are going for a visit and if this works out, he will be living with his litter sister Roux. Fingers crossed!! He will not be leaving us yet...there are still home trials and play dates that need to happen, but we are hopeful! Please say a little prayer for Cliffie.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope it works out ! The way you describe him, it's hard to think of a reason it wouldn't work, he seems so sweet and well adjusted !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a real doll!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I am so impressed with how you and Trillium are handling this situation, Arreau. Wow, Clifford is so loved. 

I am just thinking about the situation - a poor match with his first family led to Clifford being labeled a "problem" - you and Trillium -- responsible great breeders! -- gladly take him back. Now, you are not only giving him love and reinforcing his wonderful personality, you are also assessing him carefully, getting him Obedience classes, planning for home visits etc - in short, doing everything we imagine a great breeder in an ideal world would do!

I have every confidence that Clifford is going to be a very happy poodle and his next home will be a great fit and a joyful situation for both SPOO and new family! 

Also, I hope you don't mind, but I have mentioned your name to several friends in eastern Canada whenever anyone expresses an interest in getting a SPOO because they love Dulcie. You are an example of the best in breeders and thank you for sharing so much with us here - the arrivals of litters, the challenges with rehoming (rare, thank goodness!) and the grooming, showing and everything else! Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh...it is my pleasure! Thank YOU for your VERY kind words and vote of confidence! We are in this for the long haul and hope everyone will be happy with their experience with us- everyone four footed and two footed. This breed and its well being will be a part of me until I am drawing my last breath!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

What a gorgeous boy! Paws crossed for his Forever family to come soon;Sounds like a lot of good choices exist!

Love him!

Martha et al


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Clifford is one handsome hunk of poodle love AND he is quite lucky to come home to those who love him and have his best interests in mind. It's so sad to know that his first family wasn't able to see his precious soul, but I'm am sure that his next family will be his last. Keep us posted on his progress.

"Love on four paws" -- I love that expression, Trillium!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Clifford truly is a sweetheart and we have been loving every min of having him here. He is such a love


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Somehow I missed Clifford's story until this evening. I thought I was past MPS, but I'm ready to put my name on that ever-growing list of potential families. What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Many years ago a friend of mine took in a fifteen month old Springer Spaniel to save it from being sent to the pound. It's owners, who had thought they wanted a sporting dog to hunt with, and for their kids, etc..., could just not stand the dog. They said he was horrible and had destroyed thousands of dollars worth of property. So, the poor, unloved destructo went to his new home. He lived in this home, much loved for many years. His second owners claimed that the only thing he ever broke was their hearts when he finally died of old age. I suspect Clifford is headed for his forever home, too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Charmed said:


> Many years ago a friend of mine took in a fifteen month old Springer Spaniel to save it from being sent to the pound. It's owners, who had thought they wanted a sporting dog to hunt with, and for their kids, etc..., could just not stand the dog. They said he was horrible and had destroyed thousands of dollars worth of property. So, the poor, unloved destructo went to his new home. He lived in this home, much loved for many years. His second owners claimed that the only thing he ever broke was their hearts when he finally died of old age. I suspect Clifford is headed for his forever home, too.


How wonderful is that!! I suspect you are right. Clifford has no problems at all and I am sure when he is in his forever home that he is going to be the light of their lives. He is sweet and full of personality and love like crazy!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*<3*

Love the Arreau poodle line!
Each color is beautiful and the conformation is a pleasure to view.
Hopefully Clifford the Big Red will be happy.
We are too far away in the USA for a foster program but I love the idea.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Judy, glad I am not the only one wondering where Clifford came from. I totally missed this thread also till today. Thank heavens they returned him to you and Deb Cherie, to give this guy a new lease on life. He's gorgeous, of course. You and Deb are an amazing pair, Cherie, my friend.


----------

